

Ask HN: too late to join Facebook as an engineer? - hackerbysea

Is it too late to join Facebook now as an engineer, in term of equity package, and work impact? FB's recent valuation is $33 billion with stock priced at $76 on private market.
======
hackerbysea
Found this link: [http://www.quora.com/Is-now-a-good-time-to-join-Facebook-
as-...](http://www.quora.com/Is-now-a-good-time-to-join-Facebook-as-an-
employee)

------
niico
In terms of work impact: It depends of your pro-activeness to determine if
your work will impact or not. Also sometimes it's not necessary to create a
hot new feature sometimes improving something that has been already created
and, for instance, make it faster or lighter will make people less frustrated,
then your work will impact on their life anyway.

Good luck!

------
jmtulloss
In regards to equity, you're probably not going to make significant money as
an employee at any company unless you're one of the first 5. Facebook and
Google may be different, but they're long past the point of making their
employees rich (or potentially rich, if you're at facebook).

Look at the equity as a nice bonus, not a way to make it big.

------
CGherb256k
don't know until you apply.

